# Mil-Route 2D router pantograph



## WayneK (Dec 15, 2013)

Mil-Route is a 2D pantograph jig that can be used to trace intricate patterns on paper and route them into the surface of wood using any router that will mount in the jig. This jig is no longer being manufactured. I have attached photos of a walnut box I made several years ago using the Mil-Route to carve letters and a heraldic family crest.

I have recently purchased a CNC router and would like to sell the Mil-Route for $100 plus the cost to ship to the buyers location from Littleton, CO. This item weighs about 50 pounds and would have to ship UPS assembled would be best. If anyone is interested, please contact me at [email protected]


----------

